# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Nano 30L do emprego.

## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, como fornecedor o meu aqua http://www.reefforum.net/f18/reef-co...5/index11.html, estava a pensar montar um Nano de +- 30L no meu emprego. Pensei no modelo Cocoon 6 da Aquatic Nature, a configuração seria a seguinte:

-Aquário Aquatic Nature  40 x 26 x 30cm com vidro polido de 5mm de alta transparência.
-Filtro Flow 200 de mochila com carvão activo e resina ultra phos.
-Iluminação Solar Duo Azul e branco 30.000 - 10.000 Kelvin.
-2 leds moonlight
-Aquatic Nature EASY HEATER 25W (1552) 
-Aquatic Nature MINI PRECISION (1512) 
-SunSun JVP-101-B 3.000 l/h
-Areia viva do meu aqua
-Rocha viva do meu aqua
-Adição de Calxmax A e B 950ml
-Adição de Zooplakton e Zooplakton

Como não tenho escumador, estou a pensar fazer TPA 5 litros semanais.

O que penso ter no aqua é os corais mais resistentes que tenho no aqua Mãe, e também peixes mais resistentes, tais como palhaços.

Que acham de vossa justiça?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Bruno

È sempre uma experiência interessante,para testar as nossas capacidades.
Força com o progeto  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno Santos

Bonito? Manter? Mas nem sequer está montado. lol

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Ele deve ter pensado que a foto que puseste era do aquário ^^ (é de uma publicidade)

Em relação ao teu projecto acho que podias ponderar o uso dum escumador externo deste género:

Red Sea Prizm Hang-on Protein Skimmer

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, só para informar que este projecto não está esquecido e que não é daqueles de gaveta.  :Wink: 

Já tenho a bomba de circulação SUNSUN JVP-101-B e o escumador TMC V²Skim 120 Nano Skimmer. 

A água vai sair do meu aqua e a areia viva também.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, já cá tenho material todo, vou iniciar a montagem.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas,Bruno

A bomba nao sera muito potente e grande para esse aquario?

Cump.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Realmente nesse nano a Sunsun 3000l/h vai ser uma bomba tsunamimaker...

Para ter uma ideia, já tive uma a funcionar no 60x30x30 e aquilo tinha o dobro da circulação normal (no caso idealmente uns 1500 a 1800 l/h)... Então nesse nano, com cerca de 30 litros, de 900l/h ideais para 3000l/h, os corais até levantam voo  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, hehehe, logo se vê, agora já a comprei, mais tarde muda-se para outra se não resultar. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Está quase...

----------


## João Seguro

bem está a tomar forma, só falta o resto xD

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## João Seguro

isso é para ver se não tem fugas ou já é para começar a trabalhar?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, não é começar, é já está a trabalhar! lol

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Se possível coloca um vídeo quando ligares a Sunsun, para o pessoal se divertir um pouco  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:  hehe

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, já está prontinho.  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, vou montar este interruptor para controlar a intensidade:



Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, a invenção do reostato não deu, a turbina não arranca.

Solução: reduzi as pás da turbina, e ficou solucionado o excesso de corrente.  :Wink: 



O resto do aqua ficou montando, espero que gostem do layout e deem a vossa opinião.

Nas fotos está tudo assim esbranquiçado porque tinha acabado de montar o layout e os vidros também ainda estão por limpar.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, agora que a água acalmou da mexida tirei mais umas fotos, espero que gostem e dêm o vosso comentário.

Em relação as TPA´s, estava a pensar fazer duas por semana de 5L cada, uma com água do meu aqua, outra com água nova.

Que acham?

Cumps.

----------


## João Seguro

Está muito giro, em relação às TPA penso que não seja mal pensado pores água do teu aquário. Deves tentar é traze-la quando está mais limpa (antes de alimentar...)

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá:  Bruno,

Esta a ficar muito bonito, parabéns :Palmas: 

Eu também tenho um pequenino como esse :Coradoeolhos: 

Sorte com o projecto :tutasla:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim claro a água virá limpa do meu aqua, será tirada pelo periodo nocturno.

Obrigado Rita, vamos ver como vai correr. 

Aqui fica um video de hoje. (Aos entendidos que ponham aqui o video aberto, obrigado).

YouTube - Nano Reef - 30L

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Mota

BOAS

tá bonito :Olá: 

mas tou mesmo  a ver :SbSourire2: não conseguiste tirar as microbolas do escumador e andas-te a inventar :Cool:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, hehehe sim foi.

Mas tirar? Como as tiro?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Está porreiro, ainda compro uma "coisa" dessas para me fazer companhia nesta casa.
Tens bio-balls no escumador? É isso que estão a falar?

O vídeo

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas!! Está porreiro...

Também fiz agora um parecido mas o meu não vai levar escumador para já e vou fazer tpa's semana a semana o objectivo é por uma anémona e dois palhços cumps ... a minha filtragem vai ser feita por 2,5kl de rocha e um filtro interno com esponja e carvão..

cumps..

ps: peço desculpa de utilizar o teu post para falar do meu projectozito ....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

O nano está com bom aspecto  :SbOk3:  Esse pormenor para ajustar a Sunsun foi bem conseguido  :SbOk3: 

E ainda não houve comentários tipo "nem 3 a 5 dias de montagem e já tens dois palhaços e uma anémona, em 40 litros de água?!?!", estás com sorte  :SbSourire2:   :yb624:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, estás a vontade Paulo, assim facilita-te o inicio do projecto.

Eu tenho o seguinte:

-Quase 2kg de areia viva do meu aqua principal.
-3kg de rocha viva maturada do meu sistema e outro sistema.
-Escumador TMC Nano Skim 120L.
-Filtro de mochila 250l/h com filtro carvão Deltec e resina Fauna Marin.
-Água do meu aqua principal.

Vou fazer duas TPA´s por semana, cada uma de 5L, uma com água do meu aqua principal e outra de água nova.

Artur não entendi esta parte
"E ainda não houve comentários tipo "nem 3 a 5 dias de montagem e já tens dois palhaços e uma anémona, em 40 litros de água?!?!", estás com sorte "

Com a SunSun tudo se resolveu, nem chegou a haver Tsunami. :P

Ricardo, estamos a falar que este estumador manda bolhas de ar para o aqua, e eu tou a tentar que ele não faça isso.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, não estou a conseguir tirar aquela camada do nivel de água, podem dar-me alguma sugestão?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Já experimentaste, com tudo desligado, tirar com um copo?
O que acontece depois? Reaparece? Logo ou depois adicionares suplementos, alimentação, etc?

No meu caso, sempre que adiciono vitaminas/óleos essenciais à comida é o cabo dos trabalhos...

EDIT

Podes sempre comprar um Surface skimmer como este:

http://www.aquariumguys.com/fluvalskimmer.html

Mas é mais uma tralha num espaço tão pequeno...

Ou um DIY como este:

http://www.seahorse.org/library/arti...eSkimmer.shtml

----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas,
Tenta por a bomba de circulação apontada para o topo mais ou menos durante uma hora que isso passa quase de certeza.
Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, já está assim com a bomba a dias, e nada. lol

Cumps.

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Boas Ricardo, já está assim com a bomba a dias, e nada. lol
> 
> Cumps.


Sendo assim é muito estranho...que comida dás aos peixes??

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, muito pouca, só tem 3 peixes, um dia granulado, outro dia flocos.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: 

Está o máximo :Bocaaberta: 

Como é que o ocellaris já se dá tão bem com a anemona :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Obrigado, quando se escolhe uma Anemona que os Ocellaris gostam torna-se mais fácil.  :Wink: 

Aqui fica um video de como está o nivel de água.

Cumps.

YouTube - Reef Leitoso

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Olha, eu á mais de um ano que procuro uma anemona para os meus e ainda não arranjei acho que vou ter que fazer km :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Compatible Anemones : 

-Bubble Tip Anemone (Rose Anemone) (Entacmaea quadricolor)
-Magnificent Anemone (Ritteri Sea Anemone) (Heteractis magnifica)
-Giant Carpet Anemone (Stichodactyla gigantea)
-Saddle Carpet Anemone (Haddon's Sea Anemone) (Stichodactyla haddoni)

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Pois :yb665:  são uns nomes muito bonitos sim! Mas é preciso encontrar á venda na minha zona :Admirado: 

Já estou a espera á mais de um ano :Icon Cry:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Rita, já não precisa de esperar.  :Wink: 

Fiz os primeiros testes a água, tenho de aumentar a salinidade.



Cumps.

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:SbSalut: 

Pois não :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Muito bom  :Palmas:

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Muito fixe!

Ainda me vais fazer montar um desses na secretária! LOL

----------


## João Seguro

Está muito giro sim senhor  :Wink:  Agora é ver esses frags tornarem-se grandes corais e embelezarem o ambiente xD

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Atenção que os_ A. ocellaris_ não são compatíveis com a anémona _entacmaea quadricolor_.

Deixo-Vos uma tabela útil.


Clownfish Database


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, não estará a tabela mal, os meus Ocelaris estão lá nela e este link também diz o mesmo.

Bubble-tip anemone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Bruno :Olá: , 
Desconfio muito da wikipedia.

Tira uma foto da tua anémona com os teus palhaços. Gostava de ver.



Cumprimentos,

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas Paulo, não estará a tabela mal, os meus Ocelaris estão lá nela e este link também diz o mesmo.
> 
> Bubble-tip anemone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Cumps.




Boas Bruno

A tabela não está mal..
Na natureza eles não fazem simbiose com as quadricolor. Em cativeiro, a conversa é outra e muitos até fazem com actinodiscus ou xenias... Mas mesmo assim, em aquário, eu diria que a probabilidade de ocellaris aceitarem a quadricolor será de 50/50.. Tiveste sorte  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, tens ai fotos mais abaixo com ele lá.  :Wink: 

Sim pode ter sido sorte, mas já vi mais Ocellaris em Quadricolor, este passado 3 dias já lá estava, foi aos poucos espreitando ela, até que instalou-se nela.

Cumps.

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: Bruno

Estou muito contente :JsSourire6: 

No meu caso, tanto o ocellaris como a percula ao fim de três dias já dormiam na anemona (quadricolor), penso que estão muito felizes :Coradoeolhos: 

A caminha chega para os dois :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Efectivamente os _a. ocellaris_, até porque muitos dos que aparecem no mercado são criados em cativeiro e nunca viram uma anémona, tornam-se menos selectivos na altura da escolha. Apesar de tudo nas _Entacmaea quadricolor_ nunca tinha visto.
Mas creio ser boa prática, tendo a possibilidade de introduzir uma anémona no aquário, oferecer aquela que seria a escolhida pelo animal em ambiente natural (nos casos possíveis, porque há anémonas mais exigentes). 

Bruno :Olá: , na foto não percebi que se tratava de uma _Entacmaea quadricolor_ porque a verdade é que ela está um pouco longe de demonstrar o seu esplendor (o que é pena), mas receio que num aquário dessas dimensões irás ter dificuldades em oferecer condições para isso. :Admirado: 



Cumprimentos,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, tanto o aqua como a anemona são recentes, com o tempo tudo vai ao sitio.

Escolhi a quadricolor por ser das que ainda vão crescendo pouco e não são muito de se mexerem pelo aqua.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## ricardotrindade

Tou a ver que esse nano vai de vento em popa, continua o bom trabalho.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pelos comentários.

Meti mais uma lampada, para aumentar a iluminação, mais uma de 26W, White-Red.

Fica assim com 52W no total, lampadas equivalem a 100W, ficam então 200W.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Bruno, posso perguntar o porquê de tanta luz?

Ah! E fotos?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, parece-me que os corais precisam de mais luz, a cor deles está um pouco para o acastanhado, vamos ver se há evolução.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, este video não é meu, mas a ver se consigo filmar, o meu hermita de patas azuis anda nisto o dia inteiro! lol

YouTube - Hermit Crab Shell Change

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Boas, este video não é meu, mas a ver se consigo filmar, o meu hermita de patas azuis anda nisto o dia inteiro! lol
> 
> YouTube - Hermit Crab Shell Change


Então é claramente uma fêmea, que é como quem diz... não se decide!  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas. Gosto bastante do aqua....
o meu parecido só tem dois peixes um palhaço percula e uma magnifica. ando a procura de uma anémona mas não encontro..
abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, nas últimas semanas adicionei um Two Spot Goby, mas não teve mais de 30min. no aqua, a Salatia Fasciatus não gostou dele, então toca de tirar o Two Spot.  :Frown: 

Adicionei também o seguinte:

-Banded Coral Shrimp (Stenopus hispidus)
-Sexy Anemone Shrimp (Thor amboinensis)
-Purple Stripe Dottyback (Pseudochromis diadema) 
-Banded Trochus Snail (Trochus sp.) 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

A nova anemona...

----------


## João Seguro

Os palhaços gostaram :P

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, ah pois gostaram, não a largam.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Bruno isso está a ficar com muito bom aspecto *****
 :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Sérgio, obrigado.

Tem andado bem, já tinha posto duas lampadas, mas um dos candeeiros era de secretária, mas agora já tenho o próprio igual ao que já tinha.

De corais só vai dar mesmo para moles, tentei por uns SPS do meu grande, mas não teve sucesso.

A semana passada olho para o chão, estava a Salária cá fora, a sorte dela é que tinha saltado a pouco tempo, ainda viva e em forma.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

onde tens o frag que eu te dei? N era para o nano?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim, está em baixo a direita, mas nos últimos dias tem estado fechado, não sei que se passa.

Cumps.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Bruno! Há novidades!

Ando com vontade de fazer um nano destes tb. Tenho uma aqua de 30 Ltrs de aqua doce que vou extinguir (aquele q tenho na sala).

Quais têm sido as tuas principais dificuldades neste projecto?

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, Sérgio tudo bem.

Este aqua está óptimo, nada de novo, tudo tem corrido bem.

As unicas dificuldades tem sido saber que peixes e arranjar moles para por. :P

Para a semana tiro fotos e faço video e ponho aqui.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, aqui ficam as fotos e um video feitos por telemovel...

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Muito bom!

Tens de ir lá a casa buscar o frag que falámos.

Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Tá bonito sim !

Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica novas fotos e videos, agora com melhor máquina.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Bruno,

Está muito fixe o nano  :SbOk: 

Eu talvez retiraria aquela donzela azul... nota-se que os palhaços já lhe estão a tratar da folha...  :SbSourire:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado Artur.

Está a Donzela e o unico Chromi resistente a levar porrada dos dois Ocellaris, e ainda há guerras com o stenopus.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, estou a pensar mudar a iluminação do aqua, estou a pensar por uma destas duas hipoteses:

http://www.aqua-medic.de/index.php?r...product&id=255

Fica-me a 69.08

Ou

http://www.ledpacific.com/products/R...w-Fitting.html

Fica-me a 83,58

Simplificando qual a vossa opinião em relação a luz/nano?

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Como te disse anteriormente o custo da Aquamedic é caro para a potencia da Par38...
Como uso 1 lampada da LedPacific sou suspeito na escolha mas acho que não tem comparação a começar pela potencia da mesma em relação á Aquamedic. Se gostas a puxar para o azul recomendo-te a Reef Blue em vez da Reef White. A Reef White anda nos 9/10K talves seja muito amarelada para manter sózinha. Acho as Par38 perfeitas para nanos, principalmente se forem cubos. 

Se tiveres com curiosidade passa lá em casa e mostro-te a lampada e ficas com uma melhor idéia daquilo que tu queres.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco, obrigado pelo convite.

Mas para o crescimento não é mais o branco que se usa, ou aqui nos LED´s a cor já não tem a ver com as T5 brancas para crescimento?

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...
Pelo que tenho visto e experimentado, a mesma regra se aplica. Quanto mais baixo o K mais o coral cresce mesmo com leds.
O problema é que se calhar nun nano desses, não queres tanto crescimento por causa das dimensões e queres é mais cor dos corais. Nesse sentido é que te recomendo a Reef Blue porque vais colocar apenas 1 Par38. Se misturasses Par28 é que já era diferente e até podias colocar a Reef White com uma All Blue ou coisa do genero.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco, obrigado.

E como se define a altura da luz para o nivel de água?

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...
Depende das lentes e depende da área que queres abrangida. Nesse nano colocaria algo tipo isto:

nano Par.jpg

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, e principio será esta:

http://www.ledpacific.com/products/R...w-Fitting.html

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, e pronto chegou... 







Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ficou porreiro Bruno!  :Smile: 

Que tal a resposta da anémona? Ou ainda é cedo?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco, desde já obrigado pelo suporte da lampada.

Secalhar ainda é cedo, a lampada foi aplicada hoje de manhã, mas mesmo assim a Anenoma já não cresce tanto para cima como anteriormente.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas Bruno

Como vai a evolução dos corais e do aqua depois de colocares a iluminação led? estas satisfeito??

cumps..

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, estou a gostar da cor e da evolução dos corais, só acho é que a luz é fraca e faz muita sombra, devo por mais um foco destes.

Cumps.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas Paulo, estou a gostar da cor e da evolução dos corais, só acho é que a luz é fraca e faz muita sombra, devo por mais um foco destes.
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno,
Os Leds são diferentes das T5. as T5 iluminam tudo por completo.
Os Leds como são direccionados, criam sombras, efeito "Shimming", etc.

Logicamente esse foco que tens pode ser insuficiente para o aqua  :Smile: 

Abraço,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas pessoal, aqui fica umas fotos e um video da actualidade, agora com duas lampadas LED.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hummm... outra lampada Bruno? Isso cheira-me a sps on the way...  :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Hehehe, já lá estão dois se vires bem na foto. :P

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas 

Muito Bom gosto bastante deste teu aqua também, essa anémona está espetacular.. e com as led´s parece que a cor dos corais estao melhores..

cumps.. :Pracima:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

5*****

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Boas,

Que tal está a evoluir este aquário?

Abr.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, está a evoluir bem.  :Smile:  Agora vou começar a por mais uns SPS para ver o resultado. 

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica fotos mais recentes do Nano.



Não há muito a dizer, semanalmente limpo os vidros, o escumador e de 15 em 15 dias faço TPA com a água do meu aqua maior.

De resto não faço testes nem adiciono aditivos. :P

Os corais e peixes estão todos de boa saude e com crescimentos.  :Wink: 



Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Espero que gostem do video e comentem.

Cumps.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Espero que gostem do video e comentem.
> 
> Cumps.



 :Olá:  Bruno

Simples,clean...gosto  :Palmas:   :yb677: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

Olá! 

Essa anémona está de fazer inveja, ehehe  :Smile: 

Se não for indiscrição, quanto consomem essas duas lampadas juntas e em quanto ficaram já com portes? 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pelos comentários.

Não sei quanto gasta os leds, mas será pouco, ficaram a volta de 85 cada ja com portes.

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, nova actualização.

Agora passei do escumador TMC V2 Nano Skim 120 para o TMC V2 Skim 300.


Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, após uma recaida o Nano está de volta.  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica as fotos gerais.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Bruno.
Que tal uma actualizaçao ao teu aquario....umas fotos nao era má ideia

----------

